# After the rain



## ancienttrails (Apr 15, 2018)

Couple of field finds


----------



## Pointpuller (Apr 15, 2018)

2 Beauties right there!!!  Thanks for the look.  You done well.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice ! Great finds.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2018)

They like all most to perfect. 
Nice points.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 16, 2018)

Wow, nice finds!


----------



## Tentwing (Apr 16, 2018)

Wow.....just wow! ....Those are just plain ole beautiful .


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 16, 2018)

Very nice finds. Congrats!!


----------



## tad1 (Apr 16, 2018)

awesome!  thanks for sharing


----------



## oppthepop (Apr 18, 2018)

UNREAL!!! Congrats!


----------



## southernman13 (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes very nice finds!!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## ancienttrails (Apr 24, 2018)

Just got to show yall this.


----------



## Pointpuller (Apr 24, 2018)

Newnans on top row are screaming!!!
Trans Paleos bottom left are smoking!!!
Thanks for the look.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 24, 2018)

awesome !!


----------



## Tentwing (Apr 24, 2018)

Wow !! .... Even though I'm so uninformed that don't know what I'm looking at I'm still really impressed. That is a beautiful collection.


----------



## Wanderlust (Apr 25, 2018)

Wow!!!! That is one killer frame.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

Really nice finds!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 25, 2018)

Love the coral Newnans, and that fishtail Simpson (along with the other Paleo stuff,) is awsome! Do you by chance know Rick Schwartz or Eddie Parker?


----------



## GLS (Apr 25, 2018)

Beautiful.  Nothing tops Florida petrified coral points as far as beauty goes.  Gil


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful Florida projectile points. Thanks for posting them, AA.

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 25, 2018)

One of the finest set of pics on any thread on this forum


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 27, 2018)

Yes, those pics are some serious motivation!


----------



## ancienttrails (May 2, 2018)

Couple more yesterday


----------



## ancienttrails (May 2, 2018)

Missed


----------



## doublebarrel (May 4, 2018)

Wonderful points! BB


----------



## ancienttrails (May 5, 2018)

Broke my shovel handle out of business.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 5, 2018)

ancienttrails said:


> Broke my shovel handle out of business.



I will loan you a shovel just to keep the pics coming.


----------



## ancienttrails (May 7, 2018)

That's neighborly of ya, I'll sell a kidney or something or start a go fund me. Thanks I'll keep them coming if it is worth looking at.


----------



## ancienttrails (May 7, 2018)

Hope I haven't shown this.


----------



## ancienttrails (May 30, 2018)

Couple washouts


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 30, 2018)

ancienttrails said:


> Couple washouts



Nice! I bet the guy cussed when he broke that nice preform at the top-it looks like it was just about ready to pressure flake and do the finish work on.


----------



## ancienttrails (Jul 26, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Absolutely beautiful Florida projectile points. Thanks for posting them, AA.
> 
> Hope you are doing well.





NCHillbilly said:


> Nice! I bet the guy cussed when he broke that nice preform at the top-it looks like it was just about ready to pressure flake and do the finish work on.


A few this week


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 26, 2018)

Man! Love the Savannah River and Hernando, and I'm wondering if that big triangular preform in the first pic  was a Hillsboro preform? Is it chert or coral? Hard to tell from here. Looks like a broken Suwanee in there, too-heartbreaker for sure, but anything Paleo and broken beats newer and whole!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 27, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Man! Love the Savannah River and Hernando, and_ I'm wondering if that big triangular preform in the first pic  was a Hillsboro preform_? Is it chert or coral? Hard to tell from here. Looks like a broken Suwanee in there, too-heartbreaker for sure, but anything Paleo and broken beats newer and whole!


If it's on the thin side I'd say a Florida Morrow Mountain made from rice grain chert.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 27, 2018)

WOW ! Just beautiful !


----------



## ancienttrails (Nov 27, 2018)

All these came out of same spotand


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 27, 2018)

Dang!  Very nice!


----------



## ancienttrails (Dec 17, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Love the coral Newnans, and that fishtail Simpson (along with the other Paleo stuff,) is awsome! Do you by chance know Rick Schwartz or Eddie Parker?


No sir not that i can recall,but i dont get out much.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 21, 2018)

Beautiful and interesting.
I would quit work if I knew where, what and how.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 10, 2019)

Ancient trails still loving your rocks!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 11, 2019)

Ancient those are finds of a lifetime. Can you describe the site where you found them?
On a high flat ridge top, ect.


----------

